# Hammer



## avalance (28. November 2006)

in meinem Besitz befindet sich ein 2001er Rocky Mtn Hammer Race in 18,5 zoll. Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner neuen Gabel und wollte mich bei Fachkundigen über passende Gabeln erkundigen. Ich hatte z.B. an die Marzocchi MX Pro gedacht, bin mir aber über den Federweg nicht ganz klar. 85mm oder 105mm?
an den jetzigen hammers is ja ne mx pro mit 105mm verbaut, scheint mir aber für mein rad fast zu viel. Hat sich denn seit 2001 die Geometrie verändert oder is sie noch exakt gleich?
bin für jeden rat hilfreich!! besten dank!!


----------



## Catsoft (29. November 2006)

Der 2003er hat noch 85mm, da dürfter der 01er auch nicht 105 haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillbilly 66 (29. November 2006)

Hatte ein 2003 er mit 85 mm, war aber von der Lenkung her schon fast etwas zu nervös, dürfte mit 105mm ausgeglichenere Lenkeigenschaften haben, am Lenkwinkel hat sich meines Wissens nichts verändert - 71 Grad


----------



## wilson (29. November 2006)

Kauf Dir am besten eine Gabel mit variablem Federweg z.B. http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=003&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=130052096854&rd=1&rd=1  .
Dann kannst Du den besten Federweg selber durch Ausprobieren ermitteln.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. November 2006)

Kommt aber auch darauf an was und vor allem wie Du fahren wilst !
Gerader CC Lenker "Racelastig" würde ich 85mm nehmen.
Gekröpfter Lenker "Touren-Singletrails" etc. würde ich 105mm nehmen.

Gruß RK aus C


----------



## avalance (30. November 2006)

erstmal vielen dank für eure guten Ratschläge.
ich würde schon 105 mm Federweg präferieren, war mir nur nicht ganz sicher, ob das rad sich dann noch anständig uphill fahren läßt. Bin hauptsächlich am singletrail fahren. Überlege im moment eine absenkbare 105mm marzocchi mx pro/comp einzubauen....was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Hillbilly 66 (2. Dezember 2006)

Hatte ich auch an meinem 2003 er Hammer nur in 85mm, Hebel umlegen, etwas Druck auf den 
Lenker und runter damit. Ist ne tolle Sache und wirklich praxistauglich, zumal die Marzocchi richtig robust ist und lange hält.


----------

